# Looking for an accountability partner.



## tbishop (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello. My name is Tim Bishop. I found this forum which led me to the Lord's Table program about 3 weeks ago. I have been doing the program for over two weeks and have lost 8 lbs. I am at the point in the study where they say that to be permanently successful you need to find an accountability partner to meet with daily and be honest with the stuggle. I live in Northern Minnesota. I think it would be best that my partner be a male so there's no confusion as to why we meet. It could be a daily chat online, a phone call, or a meeting, depending on the location. If anyone is interested, please let me know. I live in Northeastern Minnesota.

Tim B.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Do you know that there is also a chat forum at the Lord's Table? It's mostly women, but you might find a guy or two over there (not trying to run ya off...just wanted to give you more options).


----------



## tbishop (Nov 24, 2004)

No offense taken. It's good to have options!.

Tim B.


----------

